# Chinese diesel heater error e-8



## Martin gaze

Hi everyone I have put a Chinese diesel heater it worked for 10 mins then stopped with error e-8 on screen. The exhaust silencer I side was black and dripping I stripped down the whole heater and the inside was caked in soot like it had been used for a year not ten mins, I cleaned it all up put it back together and it worked for another ten mins then the error code has come up and its stopped working again. Can anyone help with why


----------



## xsilvergs

Martin gaze said:


> Hi everyone I have put a Chinese diesel heater it worked for 10 mins then stopped with error e-8 on screen. The exhaust silencer I side was black and dripping I stripped down the whole heater and the inside was caked in soot like it had been used for a year not ten mins, I cleaned it all up put it back together and it worked for another ten mins then the error code has come up and its stopped working again. Can anyone help with why



If you're on Facebook there's a Chinese Diesel Heater group.


----------



## Martin gaze

Thanks alot I'll have a look now


----------



## mistericeman

Heater error codes explained
					

We have three controllers. What shape is yours?  Follow the correct table of codes.Please read fully as error codes can be created for a variety of reasons, the two most common, low voltage and lack of fuel can show as different codes, especially low voltage.WARNINGCall outs for E08 or E10 fue...




					www.aclsretail.com


----------



## ton27

you will find fault codes on internet looks like fuel fault
also try you tube someone going though 08 fault code
hope is helps good look


----------



## wildebus

One common problem these heaters have is the way they prime (or at least the way people prime them).
If you just hit the start button, the heater will engage the pump and start the heating process.  and will then timeout if not getting fuel with an E-08 code.  If that is repeated, then the same thing happens. 
If you are not getting a good reliable fuel being pumped in without lots of air bubbles, then I would suggest running a priming routine where it is dedicated to just running the pump without the heater trying to start - and once you have good fuel supply, then start the heater.
On that link from misterrice, that is covered by the "Refilling the fuel" section.


----------



## Martin gaze

Thanks alot I'll strip the whole thing down again when I get home was cold with out it last night so have to get it working for the coming weeks have ordered a spare glow plug and some atomiser s might make up a service kit to carry around


----------



## Debs

Martin gaze said:


> Thanks alot I'll strip the whole thing down again when I get home was cold with out it last night so have to get it working for the coming weeks have ordered a spare glow plug and some atomiser s might make up a service kit to carry around


Making up a service kit is a good idea, something I am planning on doing for my Chinese heater.🛠


----------



## Martin gaze

I just paid £22 for a glow plug 10 of the atomisers and a flow plug wrench and atomiser removal tool all separate buys off of ebay


----------



## wildebus

Martin gaze said:


> Thanks alot I'll strip the whole thing down again when I get home was cold with out it last night so have to get it working for the coming weeks have ordered a spare glow plug and some atomiser s might make up a service kit to carry around


Might seem a strange thing to say/do, but I have decided my service approach with these heaters is just to replace the whole heater. They are built so cheaply I don't think they are really servicable in terms of time spent and hassle incurred vs unit swapout.

I've got three of these in my shed - one is the first I bought and never worked right from unboxing. I would fix one thing and something else would not work.  Gave up in the end after stripping it down, etc and bought a second.  That would not work every time but I had learned by then to reject it within the neccessary time and got all my money back and kept the heater which is back in its box (like I said, these heaters are made so cheaply, the sellers don't think it is worth asking for them back). The third heater is in the van and works great, and the fourth is brand new and sitting in its box as a spare just in case the installed one fails.

If you have a long delivery for the glowplug I have a couple of spares (I think I know where they are!)


----------



## mistericeman

I always carry a service kit.... Gaskets/glow pin/gauze  etc 








						Genuine! Eberspacher Airtronic D2 (Year 2) 12/24v Night Heater Service Kit E5407  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Genuine! Eberspacher Airtronic D2 (Year 2) 12/24v Night Heater Service Kit E5407 at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



					www.ebay.co.uk
				




AND the glow pin removal socket (has a groove cut in it to allow fitment over the wire) 









						Glow Pin Removal Tool 12mm Spanner for Eberspacher / Chinese Diesel Air Heaters for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Glow Pin Removal Tool 12mm Spanner for Eberspacher / Chinese Diesel Air Heaters at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk
				




As well a pick and needle nosed pliers to help gauze removal.


----------



## wildebus

Martin gaze said:


> I just paid £22 for a glow plug 10 of the atomisers and a flow plug wrench and atomiser removal tool all separate buys off of ebay


be prepared to change the connector on the glowplug - there are a few different connector styles used.


----------



## jagmanx

Nightmare !


----------



## wildebus

jagmanx said:


> Nightmare !


When they work they are brilliant and incredible for what they cost.

But .... you do also get what you pay for.    So I guess I am a kind of reluctant fan of these heaters   (I would install another for myself no worry, but I would never install one for someone as a paying job as too much potential disappointment).


----------



## 1 Cup

I've just got 2 error codes 
E8
E6
I'll run the first start up thingy again , only it was good upto about 5 am


----------



## mistericeman

1 Cup said:


> I've just got 2 error codes
> E8
> E6
> I'll run the first start up thingy again , only it was good upto about 5 am


E6 is fan motor fault/low voltage from memory....


----------



## davep10000

E6 - check your fan blade isnt catching, you will be able to tell by listening to it.


----------



## 1 Cup

So not pissed as the rain was coming last night. Lol
E 06 fan . The boarding is very tight fit around pust on for better fit. 
E 08 filter not upright and pipe didn't reach the bottom of 5 litre can, so heated up on cooker took twist out of pipe that so now straight my first 12 inch.
 Thanks for the help from paul and dave at throwing club . I love wild camping
Tia


----------

